# Occitan provençal: bisous



## moicestjoe

Bonjour à tous, 

Ce n'est pas tout à fait une question du français mais je pense que ce forum est l'endroit le plus correct pour le demander....

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui sait comment dire "bisous" en provençal? 

d'autres salutations? 

Merci !


----------



## /Latingirl/

Je suppose qu'en Provence ils disent *Bisous *aussi...Ou *bises,* en tout cas...

On verra la réponse des Français!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je ne parle pas provençal. Peu de gens le parlent d'ailleurs, même en Provence. J'y ai habité et n'y ai pas noté d'expression particulière pour dire "bises" ou "bisous"...


----------



## moicestjoe

Oui, je savais qu'en provence on parle français et dirait "bisous" "bises" etc. [...]

Il y a des histo-linguistes dans le forum aujourd'hui?


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour,  

En provençal, je ne saurais dire si c'est la même chose, mais ma grand-mère utilisait tout le temps _'poutou'_ pour bisou. 
''Viens me faire un poutou !''. Elle avait cette manie de faire trente poutous partout...


----------



## moicestjoe

génial! merci pour ce mot

Pour un peu de context, j'essaye des fois de tromper mon copain en fississant mes emails à lui par des mots pour bisous (becs, besos, etc...) dans des langues qu'il ne connais pas. Comme on est en train de planifer un voyage en Provence je voulais faire la même chose en provençal. S'il est aussi dificile pour lui de trouver la traduction que ça a été pour moi de trouver le mot, je crois que j'ai un as!

merci à tous pour avoir répondu  

(qu'est-ce que j'adore ces forums.....)


----------



## Grop

Oui, des poutous ou poutounes, c'est des bisous. Bisou reste très commun en Provence.


----------



## DearPrudence

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> "Toutou" et "c'est la galère" ou même juste "c'est galère" sont utilisés partout, pour autant que je sache. Petite remarque, pour faire l'ignoble rabat-joie, ces questions devraient avoir droit à leurs propres enfilades, non?


Vi, je suis bien d'accord 

Juste pour signaler que la petite Normande que je suis connaissais le mot "poutou" (oui, j'avais une camarade de classe que j'adorais qui m'écrivait "gros poutous bien baveux"  ) ...


----------



## Ploupinet

DearPrudence said:


> Vi, je suis bien d'accord
> 
> Juste pour signaler que la petite Normande que je suis connaissais le mot "poutou" (oui, j'avais une camarade de classe que j'adorais qui m'écrivait "gros poutous bien baveux"  ) ...


Je confirme, les poutous existent bien en Normandie, je les ai "rencontrés" aussi 

[...]


----------



## raphaelenka

[...]
Sinon, je suis peut-être hors sujet, mais en Suisse on dit parfois: bec à la place de bisou... en tout cas moi


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Puisque tu dis ça à ton amie, moicestjoe, on a une expression : "se rouler un palot". C'est comme se rouler une pelle (*), mais... en marseillais. 

 (*) s'embrasser de manière appuyée, avec la langue.


----------



## Calamitintin

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Puisque tu dis ça à ton amie, moicestjoe, on a une expression : "se rouler un palot". C'est comme se rouler une pelle (*), mais... en marseillais.
> 
> (*) s'embrasser de manière appuyée, avec la langue.


Tu craques Karine, c'est pas provençal, ça se dit chez moi aussi


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en la matière - je parle québécois  - mais il y a sur cette page plusieurs liens vers des dicos du provençal, et sur celle-ci des liens vers expressions et vocabulaires occitans. On y parle peut-être de bisous.  

Note : Raphaelenka, au Québec aussi on dit « bec » à la place de bisous. 
Et parfois « bis » (tout court, sans prononcer le s)


----------



## Nanon

Je ne suis pas une grande spécialiste de l'occitan, mais on trouve aussi le diminutif "poutounet" (ou est-ce un augmentatif ? "un gros poutounet"...)

En tout cas, j'adore ce fil... gros poutous !


----------



## moicestjoe

Wow, merci à tous! je vais pouvoir terminer pas mal d'emails avec tous ces conseils....

là je compte bisous, bises, bis (sans prononcer le s), becs, poutous, poutounets, poutounes. Pourquoi pas continuer le fil? Il y en a qui connaissent d'autres mots pour "bisous" hors de Provence? de la France? 

Par exemple j'aime bien cette façon suisse/québécoise de dire "donne-moi un bec"

 <--juste parceque il n'y a pas de smiley genre "kissy"


----------



## itka

"Donne-moi un bec !" je l'ai souvent entendu en France...
J'ai aussi des amis qui m'envoient des "kissous" et des "smacks" qui ne doivent pas encore être au dictionnaire ... Sans citer quelqu'un(e) qui me fait de très gentilles "bisettes" 

Sinon, je voulais juste signaler que LEXILOGOS est bien gentil, mais je ne suis pas sûre que les expressions qu'il donne sont à utiliser "tous les jours" comme il le dit ! (_les mots et expressions à utiliser dans la vie de tous les jours_)
... du moins si l'on n'est pas basé du côté de Marseille ! Je ne crois pas que les Français du nord (au-dessus de Valence) en comprennent la moitié...


_Edit _: Je n'ai pas tout relu. est-ce que vous avez parlé des "bécots" ?


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> _Edit _: Je n'ai pas tout relu. est-ce que vous avez parlé des "bécots" ?


 
Tiens, je l'avais oublié celui-là. Je le dis aussi.  

Je termine aussi souvent un courriel par « *tourlou *» . Ce ne sont pas des bisous, mais j'aime le son. 




> Québec] [Familier]
> Au revoir, salut (en quittant).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]Sans citer quelqu'un(e) qui me fait de très gentilles "bisettes"  [...]


Tiens, ta réflexion m'a fait me souvenir de ce fil dans le Fr_En.


----------



## ryba

Nanon said:


> Je ne suis pas une grande spécialiste de l'occitan, mais on trouve aussi le diminutif "poutounet" (ou est-ce un augmentatif ? "un gros poutounet"...)



Adieussiatz!

E òc, si qu'es un diminutiu, aquò! 

_Poton_, per la siá part, es un diminutiu de _pòt_, mas aquest es un cas de cambi semantic. Es a dire, _pòt_ en occitan modèrn, tant coma en occitanoromanic antic (çò es, en occitan e catalan antics), vòl/voliá dire 'caduna de las doas pèças carnosas mobilas, superiora e inferiora, que limitan la dobertura de la boca'. Aital, _pòt_ /'pɔt/ = francés _lèvre_ e _poton_ /pu'tu/ = francés _bisou_.

Abraçadas!

_ ---

_Bonjour !

Oui, c'est un diminutif, ça ! 

_Poton_, à son tour, est étimologiquement un diminutif de _pòt_ qui en occitan moderne (et en ancien occitano-roman) veut (voulait) dire 'lèvre'.

La prononciation :

_poton_ /pu'tu/, _potons_ /pu'tus/, _potonet_ /putu'net/, _potonets_ /putu'nets/


----------



## CapnPrep

ryba said:


> _poton_ /pu'tu/, _potons_ /pu'tus/, _potonet_ /putu'net/, _potonets_ /putu'nets/


Attention, ce n'est pas la prononciation provençale.


----------



## ryba

CapnPrep said:


> _poton_ /pu'tu/, _potons_ /pu'tus/, _potonet_ /putu'net/, _potonets_ /putu'nets/
> 
> 
> 
> Attention, ce n'est pas la prononciation provençale.
Click to expand...

Es vertat! Mas ieu sabi pas quala es la pronóncia provençala mai generala. Amb seminasalizacion de la vocala que procedís la <n> escrita de _poton_ e _potons_? Las èssas del plural se legisson pas. E las tes? Si, non?


----------



## CapnPrep

ryba said:


> Las èssas del plural se legisson pas. E las tes? Si, non?


Lei ‹t› ni mai ! Diriés de francés…


----------



## ryba

CapnPrep said:


> Diriés de francés…


Ah. Dieu me'n garde! 

Mercés plan!


----------



## chamoisdujura

Je sais qu'en occitan ( variante gascon) bisou se dit poton et au pluriel potons ( mais cela se prononce poutou ) à rapprocher du catalan peto  petons car le catalan et l'occitan ne faisaient qu'un il y a je crois cinq siècles....

A cop que vien ( à la prochaiine..)


----------



## ryba

Pòts, punons e autes potons

 Aqueth qu'ei un article suths biaishes de díder 'bisou' en gascon, en lengadocian, e en catalan (e quitament en yiddish). Segons er autor, en gascon eth sufixe _-on_ de _pot*on*_ conserva era valor de diminutiu e, atau, a diferéncia deths auti dialèctes, eth mot _pòt_ madeish ja significa 'bisou' (ath delà de voler díder 'lèvre', ja que tant en occitan generau com en gascon _pòt _que vòu díder 'lèvre'). Eth diccionari gascon-francés Xarnege.com qu'ac confirma:


> har croishir un pòt. • faire craquer un baiser.
> har croishir un pòt. • faire une grosse bise.
> 
> (...)
> 
> potoar. • embrasser (vt.) (donner un baiser).
> potoar, potonejar. • baiser  (vt.).
> poton. • baiser (m.) (diminutif).
> potonejar, potoar. • baiser  (vt.).


Ath còp que ven e Bonas Pascas!


----------



## gromsky

on dit poutous ou poutoun


----------

